
Tesla hires Snap executive as engineering VP - jkjustinkumar
https://in.reuters.com/article/tesla-executives/tesla-hires-snap-executive-as-engineering-vp-idINKCN1IN2RJ
======
anonymous436
This has really horrible optics (ha! see what i did here ?)

From social media to self driving? Are Tesla that desperate? Is Musk that hard
to work with ? What is going on ??

For the record, i am a renewable and EV supporter

~~~
greglindahl
It's a terrible article, more like. LinkedIn says his job before Snap was for
Facebook, title "Lead Technical PM, Applied Machine Learning".

